# I'll show you mine if you show me yours...



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Christmas trees, you pervs! Let's get into the holiday spirit! Post all your Christmas tree pics here. Real ones, fake ones, yours or one you've seen elsewhere. Let's see them! (The trees. You know I'm still talking about trees, right?)

We got ours put up last night. Makes me feel all warm and tingly inside. 
Although this is our last year with this fake monstrosity. Next year, we're going all real.









Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Scrooge.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

We don't do real trees anymore. They make too much of a mess and then of course there's the wildlife problem.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I loooooove fake ones but they just dont feel the same as real ones.....


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't forget the elf on the shelf or...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7costanza said:


> I loooooove fake ones but they just dont feel the same as real ones.....


Gotta go with silicone, not saline.

I mean... I love tinsel.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting ready to pick my tree ... it could be an adventure


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Don't forget the elf on the shelf or...
> View attachment 2925


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Christmas tree etiquette is a lot like boob etiquette. I'd they're fake, say they look real. If they're real, say they look fake.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Combing X Mass Trees and Boobs subject ... Let's take a minimalistic approach and focus on important things this season!


----------

